

Show HN: GifBook – Animated GIFs as paper flip books - pieterhg
https://gifbook.io/?hn

======
aarondf
This looks awesome! I love following what you're up to. Can't wait to see a
blog post about it later :)

FYI: I think your ?hn querysting is still rendering "Welcome Product Hunters!"
O_o

------
untog
You might want to filter the GIFs being shown on the front page, guys.

~~~
chrisevans1001
Yup, that didn't take long to become an issue!

------
ZeroGravitas
Do you loop them to a standard page size?

~~~
pieterhg
Yes 50 pages

------
judemout
Really cool !

